# How to storage Cypripedium pollen?



## yijiawang (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I want to make some hybrids of Cypripedium. Meet the first problem: How to keep pollen in ordinary fridge(4C/39F and -15C/5F)? I asked one person who told me FROZEN WHOLE FLOWER,no problem 1 year--- very cool! 

I will try this way in this year, but want to know more about other way.

My fasciolatum in flower now, it will be the first mother :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Apr 13, 2011)

A nice flower and really good shape. 

Hoep you find a way to store it, and we all can have benefit out of it.


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2011)

Envy.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Yijia,

I'd like to hear Ron's take on this, but I'd try drying the pollen grains out a bit and then put them in a sealed plastic bag (freezer type) with a bit of desiccant like you see in food packaging. Personally, I'd avoid freezing the flower.

Nice fasciolatum. Get that girl pregnant :rollhappy: Oh, what are you trying to pollinate her with? Something late flowering?


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Dido, yes share knowledge is a interesting thing for everyone, thank you for your advice to start a new thread here!

Hello Clark, I found some pictures in this forum, I do not know why some flowers display slim lip of this species, maybe different individual? or cooler climate can not support plants produce enough energy?

Hello Tom, Sorry I make 3 girls to pregnant in this spring, but I do not plan to stop, lol!!! You are right, pollen from a July flower species, I storage it near 10months, not sure if it's energy is enough!

I take the pollen on ordinary paper, and put it in fridge(5C), but in the last July, I do not consider I will make hybrid in this spring,so do not learn how to storage pollen at that time. I will tell you if seed pod grow bigger.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Yijia

I store both pollen and seed this way. Put the pollen in some coffee filter paper, then seal it like a small envelope.  Put in in a small jar with some silica crystals to keep it dry. Put the jar in the bottom of the refrigerator which if you set the thermostate right, can stay at 4 celcius. I have kept pollen like this for a year and it was viable

When you use the pollen, you may want to crush it a little with the back of a spoon.. It does harden over time, but that does not mean it wont be viable. Crushing it just helps the pollen activate again I am told. Be careful as it may be hard and you can loose the pollen if it slips out like a little bullet hahah . I crush it in the paper envelope, so I dont loose it.

Dont freeze the pollen either. That will kill it. 4c is the ideal temperature to store both pollen and seed.

Brett


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Brett
Thank you very much for reply, these informations is important for me！

Cypri and Paph pollen is liquid, and without any Mucilage on stigma, I felt difficult that put the pollen stay on it if dry to powder. 

But I will confirm this way again.

A friend of mine who made hybrid for different flower term species. let the whole flower in sealed package, direct to -18C and kept near to one year. At least succeed for C.reginae. Please attention melt it once only.

Because Cypri pollen is liquid and can not imagine that live after frozen, but fact proof it works. 

Only reference for everyone, more informations more help.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2011)

as I told before, 
we exchange pollen in putting it into a little plastic like you use it for store chemicals from the pipette. 
Than I put silica bowl out of computer stuff on top of it. 
Worked good till now for me


----------

